

Show HN: real-time event social feedback platform - aioprisan
https://www.feedvenue.com
Just built an MVP for a real-time event social feedback platform, would love to get some feedback from the community. Does this seem useful to people?
======
loki540
Really cool idea - definitely like the idea of using it during a talk /
presentation as a way to answer the most popular questions, rather than
randomly picking people who are raising their hands.

